# Amplificador para bajo ¿igual que guitarra?



## MarianoTer (Feb 28, 2007)

Quiero hacerme un amplificador para mi bajo electrico de 10 o 20 W EL problem es que los que encuentro son para guitarras eléctricas y los de audio comunes no sabría como conectarles la ficha de cable para bajo. Es cierto que si hago un apli de 20 W y le pongo un parlante que soporte 30 W me anda tranki el bajo??

Muchas gracias por tomarse la molestia de responder.

Si me pueden aclarar un toque sobre como conecto una fichita de plug grande en el amplificador se los agredeceré toda la vida.


----------



## Apollo (Feb 28, 2007)

Hola MarianoTer:

El plug del cable de los dos instrumentos es el mismo, pero el funcionamiento de los amplificador es completamente diferente.

Los amplificador para guitarra están calculados para trabajar en la gama de frecuencias de la octava media hacia arriba, los de bajo de la octava media hacia abajo. Los amplificador para bajo sismpre son más potentes que los de guitarra, ya que necesitas mucha más potencia para las frecuencias bajas. Las bocinas también son una diferencia, los amplificador para guitarra suelen tener una o dos bocinas medianas con conos de suspensión de aire, La bocina para amplificador de bajo suele ser enorme, y de cono rígido para aprovechar al máximo la potencia del amplificador.

Teóricamente puedes utilizar cualquier amplificador para cualquier instrumento, va a funcionar, si. Pero por ejemplo, si conectas un bajo a un amplificador para guitarra, va a sonar como guitarra rara, vas a perder el "cuerpo" del sonido característico del bajo, algo así como un bajo con pastillas activas, pero descompuesto.

Si lo hicieras al revés, la guitarra se va a quedar muda, sin brillo. Además de que ciertos tonos o hasta escalas completas van a quedar fuera del rango del amplificador y difícilmente las vas a escuchar como deberías.

Mi recomendación sería que buscaras en la red diagramas de Peavey o Marshall (Aunque Marshall nunca me encantó para sonido de bajo), en las páginas de las compañías o en el area de servicio.

Ahora... (desde mi humilde punto de vista), si pudieras conseguir el diagrama de un amplificador a válvulas (Bulbos) sería genial, todavía no existe (ni existirá), ningún semi-conductor que pueda igualar la potencia y fidelidad de las válvulas, sobre todo para el sonido del Bajo... tiene sus desventajas claro, como el alto consumo de energía, y al calor generado, pero si te gusta la buena música, esa sería una buena elección.

Espero y te sea útil esta información
Saludos al foro


----------



## pavlo641 (Feb 28, 2007)

Yo tambien me arme un amplificador de bajo hace un tiempito y saque el esquema de esta pagina:
www.pablin.com.ar pero te recomiendo que te fijes en el post de Luciperro sobre Diagramas de amplificador en este foro que tienen mejores opiniones sobre esos esquemas y te busques uno que te guste. 
Otro punto muy importante es que si vas a utilizar un amplificador con un instrumento tienes que ponerle un preamplificador antes del mismo. En el post de Diagramas de Amplificadores hay uno pero no es especifico para bajos. Yo me contrui uno de fender, el Bass Boy que lo saque de http://runoffgroove.com/flipster.html. Tiene un esquema en pdf de como ubicar los componentes y todo.
Cualquier duda pregunta nomas. Salu2


----------



## Dano (Feb 28, 2007)

Otra diferencia que no tiene tanto que ver con el amplificador es el parlante. Los parlantes de bajo de gran potencia usan un buen disipador de calor en el imán, además estos parlantes pueden trabajar más cómodamente con frecuencias bajas.

Saludos


----------



## pavlo641 (Feb 28, 2007)

Yo como no tengo plata para comprarme los parlantes para amplificadores de bajo uso los subwoofers de mi equipo de musica que son del doble de potencia que mi amplificador y entonces soporta bien


----------



## MarianoTer (Feb 28, 2007)

QUE gente copada q se toma la molestia en responder, enrealidad sobre parlantes pensaba ponerle unos woofers baratines q econtre en mercadolibre que tienen una potencia de 120W  pensaba que para cualkier amplificador chiko que haga esto se lo iba a bancar tranki con un bajo, que opinan? _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-26062465-parlante-woofer-8-120w-ideal-estereos-cd-mp3-wc820--_JM_


----------



## pavlo641 (Mar 1, 2007)

Esos te serviran si tu amplificador no es muy grande, y si es estereo compra dos de esos que no son para nada caros y ya estas listo para tocar. Salu2


----------



## Apollo (Mar 1, 2007)

Hola MarianoTer:

Con respecto a las bocinas, tal no sea tan buena idea utilizar esas, la potencia está bien, pero como te comente anteriormente, esas bocinas están hechas para música, no para bajo, comenzando por la forma que tienen, el tamaño del imán y sobre todo que el cono es de suspensión de aire, y si la utilizas para un bajo, no creo que duren mucho en una sola pieza.

Saludos


----------



## RUDA (Mar 2, 2007)

MarianoTer dijo:
			
		

> QUE gente copada q se toma la molestia en responder, enrealidad sobre parlantes pensaba ponerle unos woofers baratines q econtre en mercadolibre que tienen una potencia de 120W  pensaba que para cualkier amplificador chiko que haga esto se lo iba a bancar tranki con un bajo, que opinan? _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-26062465-parlante-woofer-8-120w-ideal-estereos-cd-mp3-wc820--_JM_



Amigo Mariano cuando comence a tocar el bajo fué en año 1975 en esos años no teniamos esta herramienta de internet y nos la rebuscabamos con revistas como "LUPIN" que ya no eran de mi epoca y otras informaciónes  que ya no recuerdo, mi primer equipo casero lo hice con un grabador WINCO cinta abierta transistorizado con un parlante de 6" pesado UCOA ( ya estoy JOVATO NO??)
y te puedo asegurar que ni soñaba en tener algo mejor no habia, ni nadie compartía, tanta información como en este milenio. pero despues la música me sonrrio y ya es otra historia. Por tal motivo mi consejo es que dentro de tus posibilidades siempres apuntes a lo mejor, al pie de este post te dejo un buen circuito para tu bajo ( un circuito que es especifico para él, pero sensillo) en cuanto a parlante no compres cualquier cosa que salga barata y tenga X potencia, compra un wofer pesado de audio profesional cono de carton ala de tela de 8" con un buen iman y bobina robusta de 25/30Watts mínimo. y 8 ohms
el único requisito antes de adquirir el parlante es que el vendedor te de las especificaciones técnicas Thielle small ( QTS; QSM, FS, SPL, VAS, QES, LE............ ETC ETC)
con estos datos vamos a calcular tu gabinete y vas a ver que el resultado de tu equipo será maravilloso, suerte en tu proyecto y adelante con la música.....que lo disfrutes...........RUDA


----------



## nene (Mar 2, 2007)

mariano....estube revsiando las respuestas a tus posteos y encontre un link a mer.... a un bofer baratin!...y te doy mi consejo si es que lo quieres.........NO LO COMPRES...QUE NI SE TE OCURRA!...(es un consejo desesperado por ayudarte)....

hace unos 3 años compre estos mismo pero en 12"...muy baratos  $50..no tenia muchas ilusione spor ese precio..decian ser de 200W...claro pmpo...o musicales...o lo que fuere menos rms....(no se para que inventaron tanatas medidas..para confundir seguramente!!) la cuestion es que haciendo las pruebas para lo que los compre, la potencia que les pude entregar era no mas de 90W a duras penas..y mra que tenia mas para darle!!...el sonido hasta unos 70W es muy lindo muy lindo pero con las especificaciones tecnicas si te uqieres armar la caja bass reflex para este boofer, segun los calcuos deberia tener 15.000 litros!...l dije quince mil, no quince coma cero!!!!!....

por favor!....ademas si te fijas bien en la caja dice 93db!...eso no es my bueno ya que la escala de db es exponencial...y...bue ya esta todo dicho!...

las pruebas que hice fueron desde 18Hz hasta 22Khz (si ya se un poco de mas pero....) y no tiene la mejro respuesta en frecuencias bajas...es decir seria un muy interesante, y digo solo interesante, parlante si y solo si se utilizaria para reproducir medios, como un complemento a una bocina o tweeter doble, y un muy buen bajo!...todo claro bien dividido!!...

asi que amigo ya tedi mi consejo!.....

que hice yo con los que me compre...aparte de....bueno los tengo guardados es un armario!...algun dia los usare para algo...pero no para gran cosa!!

saludos. Nene!


----------



## MarianoTer (Mar 2, 2007)

enrealidad es lo mas barato que encontré y le quería hacer correr solamente 20W
crees que me sirva para eso solo?? de última compro dos, no? no son nada caros...

otra dudita, en los circuitos para amplificadores que encuentro en pablin no se donde meterle la entrada de audio y donde la alimentación del transformador. Alguien me lo explica por favor?


----------



## RUDA (Mar 2, 2007)

MarianoTer dijo:
			
		

> enrealidad es lo mas barato que encontré y le quería hacer correr solamente 20W
> crees que me sirva para eso solo?? de última compro dos, no? no son nada caros...
> 
> otra dudita, en los circuitos para amplificadores que encuentro en pablin no se donde meterle la entrada de audio y donde la alimentación del transformador. Alguien me lo explica por favor?



Hola y para que queres el circuito de pablin si yo te subi un circuito de bajo????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????..............RUDA


----------



## MarianoTer (Mar 3, 2007)

Primero que nada te agradesco por el circuito pero no cuento con los conocimientos como para diseñar algo de esa complejidad ni tampoco cuento con los recursos econñomicos para comprar tantos componentes, ya me compre el baji pero necesito para aprender lo mas mas maas economico q se pueda hacer


----------



## RUDA (Mar 4, 2007)

MarianoTer dijo:
			
		

> Primero que nada te agradesco por el circuito pero no cuento con los conocimientos como para diseñar algo de esa complejidad ni tampoco cuento con los recursos econñomicos para comprar tantos componentes, ya me compre el baji pero necesito para aprender lo mas mas maas economico q se pueda hacer



Querido Mariano ese circuito el lo más sensillo que hay en plaza de acuerdo a complejidad, cada operacional  sale apenas monedas y las resistencias y condensadores también, el integrado de salida saldra 1.5 U$S. El proyecto completo rondara en U$S 15 sin parlante.
Si no estás capacitado a armar algo tan sensillo, como ese circuito lo entiendo, y por lo que describis me parece que lo que más te conviene es comprar un equipito usado ya ensamblado y barato pues de esa forma  vas asegurar que la inversión de tus $ no queden guardados en un estante sin funcionar............ SUERTE!!!!!..............RUDA


----------



## first (Mar 4, 2007)

Fender mismamente publica sus esquemas en su web por si no lo sabiais, en cuenquier caso hay mucho, pero mucho por inet.

Saludos


----------



## conrad2005 (Abr 30, 2007)

Hola a todos: Les cuento que me arme para el bajo de mi hermano un amplificador con un tda 2050 siguiendo el circuito propuesto en el datasheet (dice que tira 50w con 22v) y le puse el pre para bajo de albertkreuzer pero con 2n 3819 en vez de los bf 245(albertkreuzer.com) pero tiene algo asi como cierta vibracion el parlante, es decir que el sonido no suena muy claro. ¿podria ser el parlante o el bafle? Aca paso los datos del parlante (es uno chino): woofer de 6 1/2 con cono de polipropileno, estructura magnetica de 20 oz, max 200w, sensibilidad 94 db, 60 hz - 5 khz, 4 ohm. ¿sera que le falta un crossover o un filtro pasa bajos? No se. Si alguno pudiera ayudarme se lo agradeceria muchisimo.


----------



## RUDA (Abr 30, 2007)

conrad2005 dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos: Les cuento que me arme para el bajo de mi hermano un amplificador con un tda 2050 siguiendo el circuito propuesto en el datasheet (dice que tira 50w con 22v) y le puse el pre para bajo de albertkreuzer pero con 2n 3819 en vez de los bf 245(albertkreuzer.com) pero tiene algo asi como cierta vibracion el parlante, es decir que el sonido no suena muy claro. ¿podria ser el parlante o el bafle? Aca paso los datos del parlante (es uno chino): woofer de 6 1/2 con cono de polipropileno, estructura magnetica de 20 oz, max 200w, sensibilidad 94 db, 60 hz - 5 khz, 4 ohm. ¿sera que le falta un crossover o un filtro pasa bajos? No se. Si alguno pudiera ayudarme se lo agradeceria muchisimo.



Hola lo primero que deberás hacer es probar el amplificador con un bafle que contenga un wofer de calidad reconocida y que sepas que realmente funciona ok. Si esa prueba mejora el sonido tu problema es sin duda el parlante de mala calidad, o mal calculado las medidas del bafle.
Si el sonido no mejora deberas revisar la ganancia del tda que puede estar mal calculada y satura.............Ruda


----------



## conrad2005 (May 2, 2007)

Gracias por tu respuesta:
Un amigo me dijo  que los fet no sirven y que debo reemplazarlos por 2n5457,  2N5458  o j201. (aunque en electronica liniers me dijeron que los 2n 3819 son reemplazos directos) En cuanto al bafle lo hizo mi hermano que ademas de estudiar bajo es carpintero pero lo hizo segun le parecio a el. Yo no sabia que el calculo del bafle fuera tan importante. Bueno voy a probarlo con otros transistores y otro parlante. (puedo probarlo con uno de un equipo para bajo marca Wenston con su caja)


----------



## Eze7782 (May 2, 2007)

holaaa, como les va, solo para que sepan, tengo pcb (ojo todavia no lo arme, al pcb lo revise creo que no tien errores) del el peavy microbass, si lo quieren armar dejo circuito tambien. saludossss


----------



## Dano (May 3, 2007)

Maritto dijo:
			
		

> queria hacerlo con un selenium de 12"



Si todavía no haz comprado el parlante pues mejor sino mala suerte, personalmente no me gustan mucho los selenium prefiero usar Sound Barrier tienen como un sonido más limpio en frecuencias bajas.

Saludos


----------



## conrad2005 (May 3, 2007)

sobre el circuito del amplificador para bajo (pcmicro.gif) quisiera saber el valor de u4, los diodos que no son del puente rectificador y el transformador (¿puede ser 15+15?)
saludos


----------



## Eze7782 (May 3, 2007)

holaa, el integrado u4 es un lm3080, creo que es lo mismo que ca3080, los diados calculo que seran 1n4148, viendo otros esquematicos de otras marcas usan esos, 1n4448 que son lo mismo,
saludos y si for favor alguien lo arma con este pcb avisenmeee asi se si funca la placa y el circuito.
no parece caro, y con u nbuen woofer de 8 o 10 debe andar joya.

saludosss


----------



## RUDA (May 4, 2007)

conrad2005 dijo:
			
		

> Gracias por tu respuesta:
> Un amigo me dijo  que los fet no sirven y que debo reemplazarlos por 2n5457,  2N5458  o j201. (aunque en electronica liniers me dijeron que los 2n 3819 son reemplazos directos) En cuanto al bafle lo hizo mi hermano que ademas de estudiar bajo es carpintero pero lo hizo segun le parecio a el. Yo no sabia que el calculo del bafle fuera tan importante. Bueno voy a probarlo con otros transistores y otro parlante. (puedo probarlo con uno de un equipo para bajo marca Wenston con su caja)



Hola los fet que da Albert son comunes y andan ok, en cuanto al bafle, esto es todo un tema para los bass-reflex, la caja y la ventana de sintonia debe ser calculada de acuerdo a las especificaciones del wofer a utilizar, los fabricantes de parlantes profesionales dan unas cotas que llevan por nombre "Thiele small" con los valores de esos parámetros se calcula el recinto y la sintonia para que la caja quede ajustada y de un rendimiento optimo, de hecho, cada caja es especifica a cada parlante, si tenés una caja westone proba con ella, y comentá los resultados......Ruda.


----------



## RUDA (May 4, 2007)

Eze7782 dijo:
			
		

> holaaa, como les va, solo para que sepan, tengo pcb (ojo todavia no lo arme, al pcb lo revise creo que no tien errores) del el peavy microbass, si lo quieren armar dejo circuito tambien. saludossss



Hola Eze podes pasar el PCB  a imagen para chequearlo, él winzar, protel,eagle ninguno me lo dejo ver.........Ruda


----------



## NESTOR (Jun 18, 2007)

RUDA dijo:
			
		

> MarianoTer dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


en la iglesia donde voy tenemos un bajo fender 5 cuerdas, la iglesia mide 12m X 8m y quisiera saber si este diseño que usted pone me sirve  para hacerle un amplificador
por favor ayudeme armar este circuito ya que no tengo mucha esperiencia en esto


----------



## andres_182_41 (Jul 8, 2007)

Hola a todos soy nuevo en el foro les digo que esta super no hay otro igual.......

bueno mi consulta es la siguiente: me compre un amplificador de bajo pero lo estoy usando con mi guitarra le da un toque especial pero no se si mi amplificador terminara arruinadose o seguira funcionando normalmente ..........quisiera saver si hay alguna manera de cambiar componentes del amplificador de bajo para que pueda funcionar como uno de guitrra.................estari contento si alguien podria ayudarme...........saludos cordiales


----------



## RUDA (Jul 10, 2007)

andres_182_41 dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos soy nuevo en el foro les digo que esta super no hay otro igual.......
> 
> bueno mi consulta es la siguiente: me compre un amplificador de bajo pero lo estoy usando con mi guitarra le da un toque especial pero no se si mi amplificador terminara arruinadose o seguira funcionando normalmente ..........quisiera saver si hay alguna manera de cambiar componentes del amplificador de bajo para que pueda funcionar como uno de guitrra.................estari contento si alguien podria ayudarme...........saludos cordiales



Hola, en principio te comento que al equipo nada le sucedera, solo que te van a faltar ganancia en los agudos, ya sea por el pre y el parlante que utiliza ( por lo general un woofer, que no te dejara apreciar sonidos brillantes). En cuanto a la reforma tendrías que armar un pre nuevo especial para guitarra y cambiar o ampliar el bafle, no es algo sensillo de realizar, pero tampoco es imposible......un saludo Ruda.


----------



## andres_182_41 (Jul 10, 2007)

Bueno gracias por el consegillo querido amigo ruda  .......te lo agradesco
entoces  sierta manera tendria que cambiar todo?  mmmmm...que...pues ni modo .
o ay otra manera de aprobechar lo que tengo .......???


----------



## gbechev (Sep 13, 2007)

Aqui tienes algo para que chapatees con tu bajo viene de buena familia (esp) y lo puedes hacer para guitarra bajo o teclado chao


----------

